# Sul ... mi raccomando



## xfactor (20 Gennaio 2011)

Questa sera  Annozero

azzzzzzzzz, sono arrivato primo?:culo:


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

Il fidanzato d'Italia

*In onda giovedì 20 gennaio*

Le accuse della Procura di Milano al premier Silvio Berlusconi, indagato per concussione e prostituzione minorile, scuotono la politica. Lo scandalo si allarga, rimbalza sui giornali di tutto il mondo, provoca la reazione indignata della Chiesa e l’intervento delle massime Istituzioni. “Il Paese è turbato” dichiara il Presidente della Repubblica Giorgio Napolitano. Ma Berlusconi annuncia che non si presenterà davanti ai magistrati. “E’ solo un processo mediatico. Mi sto divertendo. Dimettermi? Siete matti?”.

Ospiti in studio: *Daniela Santanché* del PdL, la direttrice dell’Unità *Concita De Gregorio*, il direttore di Libero *Maurizio Belpietro*, *Vittorio Zucconi* de La Repubblica e l’editorialista del Corriere della Sera *Pierluigi Battista*.


http://www.rai.it/dl/portali/site/puntata/ContentItem-1752f80b-020a-49b7-b9cf-3129d0814faf.html


Buona visione! :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il fidanzato d'Italia
> 
> *In onda giovedì 20 gennaio*
> 
> ...


Macche'meglio il derby di Madrid ,Real-Atletico su sky,Santoro e'troppo di parte.


----------



## xfactor (20 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il fidanzato d'Italia
> 
> *In onda giovedì 20 gennaio*
> 
> ...



sei arrivata tardi!


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> sei arrivata tardi!


NO, :ira: sei tu in ritardo :
*
Oggi, 11:42 			 			 			*
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=111135&postcount=1



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Macche'meglio il derby di Madrid ,Real-Atletico su sky,Santoro e'troppo di parte.


*De gustibus non disputandum est* :mrgreen: ognuno faccia come meglio crede.


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il fidanzato d'Italia
> 
> *In onda giovedì 20 gennaio*
> 
> ...



*Mi raccomando :cooldue:* 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81JXQ4o2ZB4​


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2011)

*Pronti?*

*
La diretta sul vostro pc* 


*evvvvia!!!*


http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/diretta....ingBlock-57351f9c-f319-4526-b0a5-da6e19f98d74​


----------



## Sterminator (20 Gennaio 2011)

*sderenatelooooooooooooooo**!!*


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Fatto....:mrgreen:

e' in un mare di merda...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

Ma Lui ha dato il massimo!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Szn64S59HLI


:mrgreen: :up: :rotfl: :up: :mrgreen:​


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Fatto....:mrgreen:
> 
> e' in un mare di merda...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 si! proprio in un mare!!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *De gustibus non disputandum est* :mrgreen: ognuno faccia come meglio crede.


 
Mari',tu che sei un'esperta,dimmi tutte questa gente che cosa farebbe senza Silvio?Disoccupata,perche'ora l'unica cosa fanno e'dargli addosso in tv o sui giornali


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mari',tu che sei un'esperta,dimmi tutte questa gente che cosa farebbe senza Silvio?Disoccupata,perche'*ora l'unica cosa fanno e'dargli addosso in tv o sui giornali*




*POVERINO!*


:triste::triste::triste:​


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *POVERINO!*​
> 
> 
> :triste::triste::triste:​


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *POVERINO!*​
> 
> 
> 
> :triste::triste::triste:​


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mari',tu che sei un'esperta,dimmi tutte *questa gente che cosa farebbe senza Silvio?*Disoccupata,perche'ora l'unica cosa fanno e'dargli addosso in tv o sui giornali


Quello che facevano prima....i mignotti ed i ladri...

solo che non lo faranno piu' da ministri o da parlamentari...

ed a qualcuno si regalera' finalmente un bel pigiamino a righe....

pero' capisco che questi discorsi non ti entrino nel comprendonio, visto che scambi la sete di giustizia e la normalizzazione di un ex-Belpaese per invidia di classe...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2011)

ma queste ragazze che al telefono dicevano spudoratamente "non voglio mica finire a lavorare per mille euro"  quanto offendono tutte quelle armate di buona volontà che ogni giorno fanno lavori da precarie con anni di studio alle spalle?
è veramente vergognoso


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma queste ragazze che al telefono dicevano spudoratamente "non voglio mica finire a lavorare per mille euro"  quanto offendono tutte quelle armate di buona volontà che ogni giorno fanno lavori da precarie con anni di studio alle spalle?
> è veramente vergognoso


Ma allora avete finalmente capito chi cazzo avete sostenuto per 16 anni di merda?

Io vi ritengo corresponsabili e complici...


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma queste ragazze che al telefono dicevano spudoratamente "non voglio mica finire a lavorare per mille euro"  quanto offendono tutte quelle armate di buona volontà che ogni giorno fanno lavori da precarie con anni di studio alle spalle?
> è veramente vergognoso



... ma l'hai vista/ascoltata la Santanche'  che vergogna


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma l'hai vista/ascoltata la Santanche'  che vergogna


 è stata comunque coraggiosa a presentarsi...l'impressione è che nemmeno concita si sentisse di sparare sulla croce rossa


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma l'hai vista/ascoltata la Santanche'  che vergogna


Il vomito sta montando in casa loro....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Bunga-bunga, rivolta nel Pdl                    

	
	
		
		
	


	




“Mandateci Nicole Minetti, a fare i banchetti!”. “Raccogliere firme per  Silvio? Chiedetelo a Lele Mora!”. Rivolta in casa Pdl, dopo la bufera  del Bunga-bunga. Lunedì sera c’è stata una riunione nella sede del  partito in viale Monza. Presenti due ministri, *Ignazio La Russa e Mariastella Gelmini*  che, davanti a una platea composta dai dirigenti cittadini, hanno  chiamato alla mobilitazione e chiesto di organizzare una giornata in  sostegno di B. Inaspettate le reazioni: il malumore che da qualche  giorno circola nelle file del centrodestra, secondo quanto racconta chi  c’era a quella riunione, è esploso. Prima erano solo battute al veleno.  Del tipo: visti i soldi che girano per le ragazze, i banchetti  pagateceli. Oppure fateli fare alle ragazze di Lele Mora. A raccogliere  le firme mandateci la Minetti. E *smettetela di usare noi militanti per coprire i vostri casini…* Poi sono arrivati anche gli interventi apertamente critici.

Incredibile, nel partito a Milano, cuore del berlusconismo. Per la prima  volta, si sono sentite voci dissonanti dalla linea della difesa a  oltranza del Capo. La Russa e Gelmini allibiti. I dirigenti cittadini  stanchi, frastornati, arrabbiati. “_Ora per la mobilitazione_”, spiega un dirigente Pdl, “_dovranno  contare soprattutto sui consiglieri comunali uscenti, ricattati dalla  eventualità di non essere più ricandidati la primavera prossima_”. La pietra dello scandalo è lei,* Nicole Minetti*,  soubrette di “Colorado cafè” diventata consigliera regionale Pdl, che  dalle intercettazioni del caso Ruby esce come “l’istruttrice”, colei che  “briffava”, preparava e smistava le ragazze prima delle feste a luci  rosse di Arcore. Ora è tutto più chiaro. Anche il pasticcio  dell’esclusione del *listino di Roberto Formigoni *alle ultime elezioni regionali e le polemiche sulle firme, che secondo i Radicali di Marco Cappato (e non solo loro)* erano false*.

È la notte del 27 febbraio 2010 quando, dopo trattative defatiganti,  viene finalmente compilata la lista definitiva dei candidati nel listino  “Per la Lombardia” di Formigoni. Sedici persone, i primi otto sicuri di  essere eletti. La Lega voleva sei posti sicuri, ma gli uomini del  Carroccio sono quasi tutti inseriti nella seconda parte (e infatti non  saranno eletti). In compenso, nella parte sicura, spuntano candidati  inaspettati: Minetti appunto, e *Giorgio Puricelli*, ex  fisioterapista del Milan. Entrambi, scopriamo ora, avevano un ruolo nel  Bunga-bunga. Reclutatori, organizzatori, istruttori. Imporli all’ultimo  momento vuol dire dover rifare la raccolta delle firme necessarie per la  presentazione delle liste: tutto in una notte? Impossibile, sostiene   Cappato. Per questo molte firme sarebbero state falsificate. Per questo i  giudici escludono subito il listino Formigoni dalla competizione  elettorale, recuperandolo e riammettendolo solo in un secondo tempo. “Il  listino si è trasformato in un casino”. Così si ripeteva in Consiglio  regionale. Ma il ciellino Formigoni non ha niente da dire. La morale e  lo stile di vita corretto li si pretende dai semplici cristiani, non da  Berlusconi e dalle sue amiche. Le competenze e capacità politiche dei  candidati, poi, sono optional. Così il Bunga-bunga è entrato al  Pirellone.

_Il Fatto Quotidiano, 20 gennaio 2010_


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma queste ragazze che al telefono dicevano spudoratamente "non voglio mica finire a lavorare per mille euro" quanto offendono tutte quelle armate di buona volontà che ogni giorno fanno lavori da precarie con anni di studio alle spalle?
> è veramente vergognoso


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma allora avete finalmente capito chi cazzo avete sostenuto per 16 anni di merda?
> *
> Io vi ritengo corresponsabili e complici...*


Che dici  chiediamo il risarcimento? :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> *è stata comunque coraggiosa* a presentarsi...l'impressione è che nemmeno concita si sentisse di sparare sulla croce rossa


E' sfacciata, non e' coraggiosa ... oramai hanno perso il senso della vergogna.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che dici  chiediamo il risarcimento? :mrgreen: :rotfl:


La gogna perpetua e' sufficiente...:mrgreen:

si faranno i conti anche con quelle facce da culo che si ricicleranno senza passare per l'oblio eterno...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è stata comunque coraggiosa a presentarsi...l'impressione è che nemmeno concita si sentisse di sparare sulla croce rossa


Deve guadagnarsi la pagnotta altrimenti perche' credi che quella baldracca sia diventata sottosegretario e stia con il leccaculo Mortimer/Sallusti a dirigere il Giornale?


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quello che facevano prima....i mignotti ed i ladri...
> 
> solo che non lo faranno piu' da ministri o da parlamentari...
> 
> ...


sai confesso che non mi e'mai piaciuto,come Prodi,come D'Alema,come Fini etc...insomma tutti,pero'ora mi diventa simpatico,non l'ho mai votato,ma saro'uno dei tanti che lo fara',per ripicca.
Santoro e c,ogni volta che parlano gli regalano voti....proprio bravi


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai confesso che non mi e'mai piaciuto,come Prodi,come D'Alema,come Fini etc...insomma tutti,pero'ora mi diventa simpatico,non l'ho mai votato,ma saro'uno dei tanti che lo fara',per ripicca.
> Santoro e c,ogni volta che parlano gli regalano voti....proprio bravi


Perche' tu credi che a sto giro stara' ancora tra i coglioni?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

quello comincia a farsi le valigie per Antigua oseno' a piazzale Loreto finisce...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2011)

è che in questo momento siamo lo zimbello del mondo, cazzarola.

L'INIZIATIVA
*"Italiani, ci dispiace per voi"
Il Bel Paese mette tristezza*

*Sono migliaia i messaggi dei lettori arrivati alla nostra casella email "vistadafuori", a raccontarci come l'Italia viene vista dal mondo. Tra sfottò e rassegnazione, ecco che cosa abbiamo letto. E il racconto continua*

_di TIZIANO TONIUTTI_ 





 Ruby e il premier Silvio Berlusconi 

*ROMA -* Quattro messaggi al minuto. 1 Una tempesta di lettere che soffia dall'estero e arriva a raccontarci cosa si pensa dell'Italia oltreconfine, alla luce degli ultimi scandali che coinvolgono il presidente del Consiglio. Vistadafuori@repubblica.it 2 è una casella aperta a tutti gli italiani all'estero, a cui è possibile affidare la propria testimonianza dell'Italia di oggi.
*
Triste Italia.* Le e-mail arrivano da tutto il mondo, ma come gocce di pioggia sembrano uscire da una stessa nuvola scura. E contengono tutte, ma proprio tutte, uno sfondo di malinconia, che spesso diventa tristezza e rassegnazione. Siamo in Europa, ma il nostro paese è percepito come un'entità distante. *Giulia scrive dalla Francia*: "Per noi è (io la definIrei così) una continua battaglia per la credibilità. Una nazione che riposa sopra i fasti del passato... Che tristezza per noi contemporanei! C'è una foresta di concezioni e, ripeto, purtroppo quelle positive poggiano principalmente sui meriti (artistici, culturali) degli italiani che ci hanno preceduto; di oggi non si vede altro che la bellezza del paesaggio (sebbene posta sotto grave minaccia) e la barzelletta politica".

*Mariano scrive dalla Danimarca*: "L'Italia è ormai 

considerata nord Africa. Il mio capo danese mi mostra la cartina geografica e ridacchiando mi dice che forse l'Italia è il pezzo che manca alla Libia...". Anche quando si prova a sdrammatizzare, l'effetto non è mai liberatorio. E sempre in ambito geografico, appariamo distanti anche da quei paesi che nelle barzellette, si usano come esempi di arretratezza. *Luca da Londra*: "Parlavo di Berlusconi con una ragazza. Lei dice: ma che razza di gente siete? Cacciatelo, cosa aspettate?...Ed io, scusa, ma di dove sei? E lei, "Mozambico". 
*
L'Italia ha stufato.* E così anche le barzellette non fanno più ridere. Almeno non gli italiani: *Pierluigi* racconta com'è la situazione vista da Bruxelles: "Drammatica per noi italiani, spassosa per i colleghi e amici stranieri. Al lavoro non passa giorno senza che colleghi lituani, polacchi, inglesi, belgi, tedeschi, sloveni e francesi mi fermino in corridoio per chiedermi l'ultima su Papi e le sue accompagnatrici". *Claudio dalla Germania* è più amaro: "Negli anni '70 alcuni tedeschi ci consideravano  inaffidabili e mezzi -mafiosi. Oggi, e per via delle varie vicende, i tedeschi fanno di peggio: ci ignorano". Insomma, l'Italia ha stufato. Come riassume *Cuchu, dall'Olanda*: "Che si dice dell'ennesimo scandalo che ha coinvolto Berlusconi? Le solite cose, le solite battute, i soliti commenti che noi italiani all'estero siamo costretti a sopportare da quando Berlusconi è Presidente del Consiglio".
*
Un paese incomprensibile.* Ad emergere però, oltre alle sensazioni 'a pelle' e al commento en passant, è la perdita di credibilità del nostro paese. "E non solo agli occhi dell'uomo della strada", scrive *Paolo dalla Romania*, "ma anche degli interlocutori istituzionali e dei partner commerciali. Un fatto che pone noi italiani all'estero in situazioni spesso di grave imbarazzo". E c'è una componente di mistero sul funzionamento delle istituzioni, che rende l'Italia un fenomeno unico. *Sara da Londra *prova a spiegare: "Qui non capiscono come Berlusconi possa parlare di intrusione dei magistrati nella sua vita personale per lo scandalo Rubygate. Perché non hanno la nozione politica di uno Stato in cui le cose pubbliche vengono continuamente usate per affari privati". E alla confusione istituzionale si aggiungono dubbi nulle normative vigenti: a *Giulia* che sta a Dublino, i suoi amici chiedono: "Ma in Italia e' legale fare sesso con le minorenni?". *Emilia da Barcellona* racconta l'incredulità: "Qui la gente comune fa davvero fatica a pensare che il popolo italiano abbia scelto volontariamente di essere rappresentato da Berlusconi". Ma per *Nikos, da Londra*: "Lo si voglia o no, rappresenta l'Italia e gli italiani all'estero". Forse all'estero ci immaginano come figure mitologiche, come lascia pensare *Alberto dal Messico*: "Qui il personaggio del Cavaliere riunisce in una sola figura gli inganni di Bernie Madoff, la perversione di Mosley e l'allegria e irresponsabilità di Pulcinella".

*Ignoranza e informazione.* Ma dopo i dubbi, dallo sguardo straniero arriva una certezza: l'Italia è un paese disinformato. Ecco *Francesco, a Madrid* da cinque anni, che telefona ai genitori qui: "Una cosa per me sconvolgente é che ogni volta che chiamo a casa e dico ai miei “Ma avete sentito l’ultima su di lui?... Mai una volta che sappiano di cosa stia parlando! Devo dirglielo io dalla Spagna quello che sucede in Italia!". *Marco, dal Regno Unito*, ha preso le statistiche: "Ho fatto il conto dall'Annuario ISTAT: 17 milioni di persone hanno accesso, di fatto, soltanto ai sei canali televisivi per la loro informazione. Possono soltanto vedere i messaggi televisivi del leader come informazione. Hanno solo quello". "Berlusconi è un esempio di Governo al potere per il potere", dice *Luca da Colonia*, "e quando dice che l'Italia è il paese più bello del mondo per il tempo, il mangiare e le donne, insegna che c'è prima la bella vita, poi tutto il resto. Un esempio perfetto di cosa non è la Politica". In meno parole, lo stesso concetto espresso da Moreno dall'Irlanda: "In fondo, siamo il paese delle vacanze". 

(20 gennaio 2011) © Riprod


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è che in questo momento siamo lo zimbello del mondo, cazzarola.


Buongiorno e ben svegliata milady....

preferisce the' o latte?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Buongiorno e ben svegliata milady....
> 
> preferisce the' o latte?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 un succo d'arancia, ben gentile


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La gogna perpetua e' sufficiente...:mrgreen:
> 
> si faranno i conti anche con quelle facce da culo che si ricicleranno senza passare per l'oblio eterno...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Stermi' leggi qua:


*La Lega scorda la famiglia e “perdona” il bungabunga. Tutto per il federalismo


:mrgreen:
*​


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Perche' tu credi che a sto giro stara' ancora tra i coglioni?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...




http://tg24.sky.it/tg24/cronaca/201...fatto_comune_milano_illuminazione_strade.html



:up:​


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' leggi qua:​
> 
> 
> *La Lega scorda la famiglia e “perdona” il bungabunga. Tutto per il federalismo*​
> ...


 io spero solo che stavolta ce lo leviamo dalle palle definitivamente! altro che Antigua... gli conviene proprio emigrare in un altro sistema solare! ma sono sicura che riuscirebbe a fare danni pure li!


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io spero solo che stavolta ce lo leviamo dalle palle definitivamente! altro che Antigua... gli conviene proprio emigrare in un altro sistema solare! ma sono sicura che riuscirebbe a fare danni pure li!



AMEN!!!

:up:​


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' leggi qua:
> 
> 
> *La Lega scorda la famiglia e “perdona” il bungabunga. Tutto per il federalismo
> ...


Mari', scordatela la lega....

ormai gli hanno dato scacco matto....in commissione per il federalismo non hanno la maggioranza e sara' tutto rimandato sine die...

la lega ha ormai perso la faccia con i suoi elettori e dopo 16 anni senza concludere un cazzo e con una maggioranza irripetibile, te vojo a fa' la campagna elettorale ai somari padagni....

so' coglioni si' ma non fino a quel punto....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2011)

beh... ma non basta certo che sparisca silvio...se ha trovato terreno fertilissimo significa che per togliere la cancrena troppo c'è da amputare


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mari', scordatela la lega....
> 
> ormai gli hanno dato scacco matto....in commissione per il federalismo non hanno la maggioranza e sara' tutto rimandato sine die...
> 
> ...



A schifio finira'  :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://tg24.sky.it/tg24/cronaca/201...fatto_comune_milano_illuminazione_strade.html
> 
> 
> 
> :up:​


E perche' il debito estero di Antigua con l'Italia azzerato per farsi il suo bisinisse, e' omaggio?

bastardo...


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh... ma non basta certo che sparisca silvio...se ha trovato terreno fertilissimo significa che per togliere la cancrena troppo c'è da amputare


Dipende molto da noi, dal popolo italiano, dalla societa' civile, dalle persone perbene ...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh... ma non basta certo che sparisca silvio...se ha trovato terreno fertilissimo significa che per togliere la cancrena troppo c'è da amputare


Quello che si dovra' fare si fara'...

(CL compresa...)


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2011)

mari' ha detto:


> dipende molto da noi, dal popolo italiano, dalla societa' civile, dalle persone perbene ...


 utopia!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quello che si dovra' fare si fara'...
> 
> (CL compresa...)


 certamente, risaniamo partendo da tutta quella gente che rappresenta l'esatto contrario di quello  che abbiamo visto fin'ora.principi e valori morali espressi praticamente e non usati come false bandiere e reiteratamente svergognati
italiani: alla riscossa:racchia:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Perche' tu credi che a sto giro stara' ancora tra i coglioni?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Per me quello che fa'a casa sua sono cavoli suoi,e comunque sara'sempre meglio di quello dell'altra parte,che lo prende nel didietro,almeno  Silvio lo'da'...
Occhio l'odio politico gli fa'guadagnare voti,grazie a quelli come voi,senza offesa ovvio,vincera'anche la prossima volta


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Per me quello che fa'a casa sua sono cavoli suoi,e comunque *sara'sempre meglio di quello dell'altra parte,che lo prende nel didietro,almeno Silvio lo'da'*...
> Occhio l'odio politico gli fa'guadagnare voti,grazie a quelli come voi,senza offesa ovvio,vincera'anche la prossima volta


 si ma dandolo lo mette anche a te...ma se la cosa ti gusta va bene così

ops che volgarità


----------



## passante (21 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Per me quello che fa'a casa sua sono cavoli suoi,*e comunque sara'sempre meglio di quello dell'altra parte,che lo prende nel didietro,almeno Silvio lo'da'*...
> Occhio l'odio politico gli fa'guadagnare voti,grazie a quelli come voi,senza offesa ovvio,vincera'anche la prossima volta


a casa sua reati non ne può commettere.

per la parte in grassetto, 

*mavaffanculo, va. *

admin: non importa prefersico farmi bannare, no problema.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Per me quello che fa'a casa sua sono cavoli suoi,e comunque sara'sempre meglio di quello dell'altra parte,che lo prende nel didietro,almeno  Silvio lo'da'...
> Occhio l'odio politico gli fa'guadagnare voti,grazie a quelli come voi,senza offesa ovvio,vincera'anche la prossima volta


Stai facendo confusione perche' ormai il vostro stato mentale e' quello....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Il tram preso in piena faccia dal tuo idolo, e' l'abuso di potere per far liberare la mignottella minorenne e ladra dalla mignottona....

e' solo per quello che sara' appeso per le palle...

il deboscio che fa da corollario e' funzionale a stanare il Vaticano che deve abbandonare lo stronzo al suo destino per non essere tacciato di ipocrisia e complicita'....

e stavolta le regalie a spese anche tue, non basteranno a zittire i capibastone che vorranno contestualizzare...

siete fottuti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh... ma non basta certo che sparisca silvio...se ha trovato terreno fertilissimo significa che per togliere la cancrena troppo c'è da amputare



Questo è il problema....


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Per me quello che fa'a casa sua sono cavoli suoi*,e comunque sara'sempre meglio di quello dell'altra parte,che lo prende nel didietro,almeno  Silvio lo'da'...
> Occhio l'odio politico gli fa'guadagnare voti,grazie a quelli come voi,senza offesa ovvio,vincera'anche la prossima volta



Ma non ce la fate proprio eh?  ... avanti, con una buona volta' potrebbe essere possibile :mrgreen: ... perfino il mio cane quando sente il suo nome in tibbu' abbaia :rotfl:... vi ha  plagiati completamente.


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Stai facendo confusione perche' ormai il vostro stato mentale e' quello....
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 ti quoto :up:


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> a casa sua reati non ne può commettere.
> 
> per la parte in grassetto,
> 
> ...



Non si banna piu' in Tradimentopuntonet   :up:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> a casa sua reati non ne può commettere.
> 
> per la parte in grassetto,
> 
> ...


ma lascialo perdere....

il loro idolo ha una protesi al posto del cazzo e loro ce l'hanno nel cervello...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2011)

diamo la libertà a chi vuol provocare di farlo.
voltaire non si tocca


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma non ce la fate proprio eh?  ... avanti, con una buona volta' potrebbe essere possibile :mrgreen: ... perfino il mio cane quando sente il suo nome in tibbu' abbaia :rotfl:... vi ha plagiati completamente.


 
Cara Mari',ma possibile che non capisci,e dire ti facevo diversa.
Io non sono per lui ne'per quell'altro,sono uno dei milioni di italiani che ne ha piene le balle,capito?
Di tutti.
E poi scusa ma e'possibile che si debba parlare solo delle scopate di Silvio,ma chi se ne frega....
Sei troppo intelligente Mari'per non capirlo,ti sembra normale solo perche'tu stai a sinistra e lui a destra,fare cosi??
Ieri nel mio quotidiano,Il Resto del Carlino(sai cosa e'?)ho letto un intervista a Sansonetti,di sicuro sai che e'del Pd.e dice le stesse esatte mie parole.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non si banna piu' in Tradimentopuntonet   :up:


 
si che ci vado e volentieri,:up:
pero'da attivo e con........1 donna


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si che ci vado e volentieri,:up:
> pero'da attivo e con........1 donna


 ma chi ti ha mai chiesto i tuoi gusti sessuali , soprattutto  chissenefrega.


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Mari',ma possibile che non capisci,e dire ti facevo diversa.
> Io non sono per lui ne'per quell'altro,sono uno dei milioni di italiani che ne ha piene le balle,capito?
> Di tutti.
> E poi scusa ma e'possibile che si debba parlare solo delle scopate di Silvio,ma chi se ne frega....
> ...


Sansonetti e' ormai prossimo a fare compagnia a Signorini a Merdaset....:mrgreen:

ammazza che fallito e venduto ex-comunista hai come faro...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ora che dirige un giornalaccio calabrese ha fatto cacciare un suo giornalista perche' ha osato parlare di 'ndrangheta...

ma va' a cagher tu e lui, va'.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi ti ha mai chiesto i tuoi gusti sessuali , soprattutto  chissenefrega.




MAH!

:singleeye:​


----------



## passante (21 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> diamo la libertà a chi vuol provocare di farlo.
> voltaire non si tocca


ma certo. infatti anche il mio vaffanculo era molto molto voltairiano.


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ma certo. infatti anche il mio vaffanculo era molto molto voltairiano.


 ci mancherebbe


----------



## Amoremio (21 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è stata comunque coraggiosa a presentarsi...l'impressione è che nemmeno concita si sentisse di sparare sulla croce rossa


ma coraggiosa de che?
non è che avesse una reputazione da "guastare"

ha svolto bene il compito che le era stato affidato: buttarla in caciara


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

*Pdl, rivolta e firme contro la Minetti
«Vada lei ai gazebo con le girls...»*







 "La consigliera regionale Nicole Minetti farebbe bene a dimettersi dall'incarico che ricopre". A dirlo e' il segretario regionale del Pd lombardo, Maurizio Martina. In una nota, Martina ha spiegato: "Farebbe bene a fare un passo indietro per meglio difendersi nella vicenda che la coinvolge, evitando che questa delicata situazione tocchi anche un luogo delle istituzioni come il Consiglio regionale della Lombardia. Alleggerirebbe anche l'imbarazzo di Formigoni e della sua maggioranza".

Per il segretario "non tocca alla politica esprimersi compiutamente nel merito delle gravi accuse che le sono contestate. Ma tocca certamente alla politica non volgere lo sguardo altrove, continuando a lavorare come se nulla fosse". "Se purtroppo e' illusorio pensare che lo faccia il Premier a Roma - conclude - in queste ore e' doveroso aspettarselo dalla consigliera regionale Minetti".

Ma è significativo il fatto che echi di rivolta arrivino anche dalla pancia del Pdl milanese con una raccolta di firme che in poche ore ha raggiunto le 1500 firme: “Ci vada la Minetti ai gazebo – confessano gli iscritti al Popolo delle Libertà – magari con le zoccole di Lele Mora”.



                                          21 gennaio 2011
http://www.unita.it/italia/pdl-rivo...i-br-vada-lei-ai-gazebo-con-le-girls-1.267358


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: se son fiori fioriranno :up: :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Perche' tu credi che a sto giro stara' ancora tra i coglioni?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


mi spiace dirlo
ma ti illudi


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma coraggiosa de che?
> non è che avesse una reputazione da "guastare"
> 
> *ha svolto bene il compito che le era stato affidato: buttarla in caciara*


esatto ...come il fatto di alzarsi e andarsene mentre c'erano le vignette di Vauro!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi spiace dirlo
> ma ti illudi


ah si'?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto ...come il fatto di alzarsi e andarsene mentre c'erano le vignette di Vauro!!


Si e' alzata su quella del papa....

spettacolare...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sansonetti e' ormai prossimo a fare compagnia a Signorini a Merdaset....:mrgreen:
> 
> ammazza che fallito e venduto ex-comunista hai come faro...
> 
> ...


Guarda che non sapevo neanche chi fosse,l'ho letto quasi per sbaglio,poiche'le prime tre pagine,che parlano solo di Silvio,Bersani,Vendola,le salto sempre.Non ho mai visto Anno Zero,me una Tribuna Politica,non ho mai ascoltato un comizio,non ho mai odiato qualcuno perche'non la pensa come me,come fate voi.
Vabbe'saluti e baci,rimanete tra di voi,tutti identici,con la stessa idea,senza confronto

ah sterminator,sei fine,educato,di classe,un gran signore.....sempre incazzato..ehm ehm scopa un puo di piuì,aiuta sai......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (21 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Per me quello che fa'a casa sua sono cavoli suoi,e comunque *sara'sempre meglio di quello dell'altra parte,che lo prende nel didietro,almeno Silvio lo'da'...*
> Occhio l'odio politico gli fa'guadagnare voti,grazie a quelli come voi,senza offesa ovvio,vincera'anche la prossima volta


 
premesso che pare che a questi festini partecipassero anche alcuni gay

questa affermazione smentisce quella precedente

la differenza infatti non la fanno le preferenze sessuali (son cavoli suoi sia che lo dia sia che lo prenda ecc.)

la differenza, secondo me, è che marrazzo non ha nominato i suoi partner sessuali in giunta e ai vertici delle socità controllate

berl. le ha fatte ministro, sottosegretario, consigliere, addette agli uffici di staff ecc. ecc. con ricchi stipendi a carico nostro
sai in quanti consigli di comuni e province ci sono ragazzotte pidielline di inesistente curriculum politico?
il numero esatto non lo sa nessuno (per ora) ma i casi sono veramente tanti


----------



## Amoremio (21 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> a casa sua reati non ne può commettere.
> 
> per la parte in grassetto,
> 
> ...


eeehhhhh!
quannocevòcevò


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

*seriamente*

*La prossima settimana andra' in onda ANNOZERO?*









​


----------



## Amoremio (21 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ma certo. infatti anche il mio vaffanculo era molto molto voltairiano.


se ne apprezzava la decisa sfumatura, infatti


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> premesso che pare che a questi festini partecipassero anche alcuni gay
> 
> questa affermazione smentisce quella precedente
> 
> ...


Amica mia io abito in una citta'amministrata dalla sinistra da 65 anni,con un governatore regionale che lo e'da 20 anni(hai capito bene..),e conosco tante di quelle storie poco belle che non ti immagini.
Io comunque non mi riferivo a Marrazzio,poveretto,mi e'anche simpatico,ed e'ingiusto quello che ha passato


----------



## Amoremio (21 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto ...come il fatto di alzarsi e andarsene mentre c'erano le vignette di Vauro!!


quando c'era quella sul papa in particolare 
perchè loro sono credenti e non ammettono che lo si offenda o nomini invano    :blank:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Guarda che non sapevo neanche chi fosse,l'ho letto quasi per sbaglio,poiche'le prime tre pagine,che parlano solo di Silvio,Bersani,Vendola,le salto sempre.Non ho mai visto Anno Zero,me una Tribuna Politica,non ho mai ascoltato un comizio,non ho mai odiato qualcuno perche'non la pensa come me,come fate voi.
> Vabbe'saluti e baci,rimanete tra di voi,tutti identici,con la stessa idea,senza confronto
> 
> ah sterminator,sei fine,educato,di classe,un gran signore.....sempre incazzato..ehm ehm scopa un puo di piuì,aiuta sai......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


eh chi ti dice che io sia incazzato?:mrgreen:

io co' voi me ce diverto perche' siete uno spettacolo....

un concentrato di tutto e di piu'...

ti ringrazio comunque per il tuo interessamento sul mio stato psico-trombico e t'informo che con mia moglie lo si fa' ancora e senza protesi varie...

te curate invece la sifilide che 'e' bastarda...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Mari',ma possibile che non capisci,e dire ti facevo diversa.
> Io non sono per lui ne'per quell'altro,sono uno dei milioni di italiani che ne ha piene le balle,capito?
> Di tutti.
> *E poi scusa ma e'possibile che si debba parlare solo delle scopate di Silvio,ma chi se ne frega...*.
> ...



A me personalmente frega che il presidente del consiglio commetta reati. Sfruttamento della prostituzione e abuso di potere.
A me frega che l'immagine che diamo all'estero sia terribile

E mi preoccupa molto che molti italiani dicano, come te, "chi se ne frega" intendendo che andare a letto con minorenni, pagare le donne, e usare il proprio potere per fare ciò che vuole, è tutto sommato una bagatella su cui strizzarsi l'occhio al bar.

Me ne frego se fa orge con 5 amiche e 5 amici veri. Me ne frego se ama bondage, fisting, pissing, travestimenti, sadomaso.
Me ne frega non delle sue attività sessuali in quanto tali. E' altro il punto, capisci?


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> eh chi ti dice che io sia incazzato?:mrgreen:
> 
> io co' voi me ce diverto perche' siete uno spettacolo....
> 
> ...


Questa e'pi sparisco;devi sapere che qui'a Bo,avevamo io e moglie stretto una grandissima amicizia con una coppia di tuo concittadini,qui'trasferiti dallo Stato.
Romani de Roma,super carini e simpatici,io e lui eravamo sempre assieme,grandissima amicizia,quando sono tornati a Roma mi e'dispiaciuto tantissimo,dirai che me frega??
Be'lui era super seguace di Bertinotti,io ovviamente no...sai quante volte ne abbiamo parlato,di politica??Mai.Ci Vuole rispetto per le altrui idee,tutto qua',se vedemooooo


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *La prossima settimana andra' in onda ANNOZERO?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mari', Floris gli ha riattaccato il telefono in faccia e non l'ha fatto intervenire per il solito show...

ormai...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *La prossima settimana andra' in onda ANNOZERO?*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bè... a fine puntata Santoro ha detto: "Ci vediamo la prossima settimana...forse"


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mari', Floris gli ha riattaccato il telefono in faccia e non l'ha fatto intervenire per il solito show...
> 
> ormai...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



*Vero  ma ora c'e' anche questo:*

*Il Giornale contro Annozero
«Ha rivelato il cellulare di Berlusconi»*

*«Da ieri il numero del premier circola liberamente su internet». Record di ascolti per il programma di Santoro *

  IL CASO RUBY
 Il Giornale contro _Annozero_
«Ha rivelato il cellulare di Berlusconi»
 «Da ieri il numero del premier circola liberamente su internet». Record di ascolti per il programma di Santoro 
*





MILANO* - «La trasmissione _Annozero_ ha fatto trapelare il numero di cellulare di Berlusconi». È quanto rileva il sito online de _Il Giornale_. «Durante la puntata, andata in onda martedì sera - scrive il sito del quotidiano - l'inviato Ruotolo ha mostrato l'agenda telefonica di Nadia Macrì (guarda il video), coprendo con un dito le ultime tre cifre dell'utenza telefonica del premier ovvero proprio le tre cifre che non erano state coperte da omissis nelle 389 pagine di verbale consegnate alla Giunta per le autorizzazione della Camera dalla Procura di Milano e pubblicate da molti giornali su carta e online. 
*IL NUMERO AD UNA ESCORT* - «Nelle 389 pagine di verbale consegnate alla Giunta per le autorizzazione della Camera dalla Procura di Milano è riportata la rubrica della escort brasiliana Michelle. Tra i suoi numeri c'è anche quello del presidente del Consiglio». Anche in questo caso, prosegue _Il Giornale _«alcune delle cifre sono coperte da omissis, ma solo le prime quattro. Si leggono distintamente gli ultimi tre numeri, proprio quelli che Ruotolo ha coperto con la mano. Mettendo insieme i numeri di Michelle a quelli mostrati da Annozero si ottiene il recapito telefonico del Cavaliere. Pochi minuti dopo la fine della trasmissione il tam tam impazza su internet. Alcuni siti pubblicano subito a caratteri cubitali il numero del premier e la notizia inizia a viaggiare anche su Facebook» E da ieri sera - conclude _Il Giornale _- il cellulare di Berlusconi circola liberamente su internet».

*IL GARANTE* - Nel frattempo il garante della privacy ha diffuso un nuovo richiamo, dopo quello di giovedì, ai numerosi siti di informazione on line «a oscurare con urgenza i numeri delle utenze telefoniche riferibili a persone coinvolte nell'inchiesta sul cosiddetto caso Ruby e tratte dagli atti della procura di Milano», lo spiega una nota. «L'attività istruttoria e di verifica del Garante, volta ad individuare eventuali altri siti o altri casi di diffusione da parte di media dei numeri di quelle utenze telefoniche, è tuttora in corso - si legge -. L'Autorità richiama tutti i siti di informazione e tutti i media allo scrupoloso rispetto del principio di essenzialità dell'informazione, già più volte ribadito e ad astenersi dal diffondere i dati delle utenze telefoniche, ancorchè contenuti in atti giudiziari, la cui diffusione è eccedente rispetto al diritto di cronaca e inutilmente invasiva della riservatezza delle persone coinvolte», conclude la nota del Garante per la privacy.

*ASCOLTI* -  Intanto è record stagionale di ascolti per _Annozero_ di Michele Santoro, dedicato al caso Ruby. Il programma di Raidue - che ha visto ieri sera, tra l'altro, uno scontro tra il conduttore e Daniela Santanchè, che ha lasciato lo studio subito prima della fine della puntata, mentre Vauro mostrava le sue vignette - ha ottenuto una media 6 milioni 557 mila telespettatori pari al 24.63% di share. 



 Redazione online
*21 gennaio 2011*
http://www.corriere.it/cronache/11_...ni_3e73d2a0-2547-11e0-9e30-00144f02aabc.shtml


----------



## Amoremio (21 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amica mia io abito in una citta'amministrata dalla sinistra da 65 anni,con un governatore regionale che lo e'da 20 anni(hai capito bene..),e conosco tante di quelle storie poco belle che non ti immagini.
> Io comunque non mi riferivo a Marrazzio,poveretto,mi e'anche simpatico,ed e'ingiusto quello che ha passato


se vogliamo parlare del fatto che la sinistra si è dimostrata e si dimostra spesso inadeguata è un conto

ma sinceramente tenersi lui come premier è offensivo per qualunque persona onesta

per essere precisi
io non sono atavicamente schierata a sinistra
ma aborro sia lui sia la lega e il programma cui si sono vincolati (cd. federalismo)

parte del mio lavoro implica una forma di collaborazione con il governo eletto, qualunque esso sia
negli anni, come dice la sua maitresse, ne ho viste "di ogni"

ma quel che ho visto con i gov. berl  fa sembrare dario argento un educanda timida (e non mi riferisco alle storie di sesso)


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Questa e'pi sparisco;devi sapere che qui'a Bo,avevamo io e moglie stretto una grandissima amicizia con una coppia di tuo concittadini,qui'trasferiti dallo Stato.
> Romani de Roma,super carini e simpatici,io e lui eravamo sempre assieme,grandissima amicizia,quando sono tornati a Roma mi e'dispiaciuto tantissimo,dirai che me frega??
> Be'lui era super seguace di Bertinotti,io ovviamente no...sai quante volte ne abbiamo parlato,di politica??Mai.Ci Vuole rispetto per le altrui idee,tutto qua',se vedemooooo


io non so' de roma ma so' de Beri e vivo a Milan'..:mrgreen:

Ao' mo' che stai facendo emergere la tua ignoranza politica ( spero che sia confinata solo in quell'ambito anche se sulla storia vedo che sei messo bene...:mrgreen:..) e dopo che hai sbertucciato noi sull'invidia che provavamo per il maiale, vuoi il rispetto?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Bè... a fine puntata Santoro ha detto: "Ci vediamo la prossima settimana...forse"


Si, ma rideva sotto i baffi pero'  :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Questa e'pi sparisco;devi sapere che qui'a Bo,avevamo io e moglie stretto una grandissima amicizia con una coppia di tuo concittadini,qui'trasferiti dallo Stato.
> Romani de Roma,super carini e simpatici,io e lui eravamo sempre assieme,grandissima amicizia,quando sono tornati a Roma mi e'dispiaciuto tantissimo,dirai che me frega??
> Be'lui era super seguace di Bertinotti,io ovviamente no...sai quante volte ne abbiamo parlato,di politica??Mai.*Ci Vuole rispetto per le altrui idee,tutto qua'*,se vedemooooo


Mi sa che l'hai detto alla persona sbagliata.....

Non posso pigiarti:up:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che l'hai detto alla persona sbagliata.....
> 
> Non posso pigiarti:up:


Il problema e' avercele le idee...

poche e ben confuse e' uguaglio?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *se vogliamo parlare del fatto che la sinistra si è dimostrata e si dimostra spesso inadeguata è un conto*
> 
> ma sinceramente tenersi lui come premier è offensivo per qualunque persona onesta
> 
> ...


Il problema della sinistra ha un nome ed un cognome...

Massimo D'alema....fino a che a quel pezzo di merda ed alla sua banda non si togliera' l'ossigeno, si fatichera'...


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

*Palazzo Grazioli come Salò

:rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl:
*​


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il problema della sinistra ha un nome ed un cognome...
> 
> *Massimo D'alema*....fino a che a quel pezzo di merda ed alla sua banda non si togliera' l'ossigeno, si fatichera'...


Solo lui?


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si, ma rideva sotto i baffi pero'  :carneval::carneval:


 si si per carità... ma lo sappiamo che Masi se la mattina scende dal letto col piede sbagliato so' dolori! ... poi vista pure l'ultima vignetta....


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si si per carità... ma lo sappiamo che Masi se la mattina scende dal letto col piede sbagliato so' dolori! ... poi vista pure l'ultima vignetta....


Guarda bimba bella  che se cade il "nano" molti saltano in aria, compreso Masi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Per me quello che fa'a casa sua sono cavoli suoi,e comunque *sara'sempre meglio di quello dell'altra parte,che lo prende nel didietro,almeno  Silvio lo'da'...*
> Occhio l'odio politico gli fa'guadagnare voti,grazie a quelli come voi,senza offesa ovvio,vincera'anche la prossima volta




Un vaffanculo anche da me........ di cuore proprio!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si si per carità... ma lo sappiamo che Masi se la mattina scende dal letto col piede sbagliato so' dolori! ... poi vista pure l'ultima vignetta....


Masi attualmente e' concentrato a pararsi il culo dalla corte dei conti che gli ha intimato di risarcire 700k neuri e per la prossima dipartita ...

ha gia' dato al capo ed ha fallito anch'egli....

il problema del circondarsi di leccaculo mediocri...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si che ci vado e volentieri,:up:
> pero'da attivo e con........1 donna




sei davvero disgustoso


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ma certo. infatti anche il mio vaffanculo era molto molto voltairiano.



non ti posso pigiare, ma ti approvo :up:


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda bimba bella  che se cade il "nano" molti saltano in aria, compreso Masi


 Sicuramente!! ma finchè non cade.....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Sicuramente!! ma finchè non cade.....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Porta pazienza bimba, porta pazienza


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Porta pazienza bimba, porta pazienza


 :up::up:


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

La Santanche' e' sempre la SantanDIche' :mrgreen:

il video
http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/l...copione-e-se-ne-va-anche-da-agora/60388?video

*La Santanchè ripete il copione e se ne va anche da Agorà*

21 gennaio 2011

Il sottosegretario abbandona la trasmissione condotta da Andrea Vianello. E si arrabbia anche Mughini

:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> La Santanche' e' sempre la SantanDIche' :mrgreen:
> 
> il video
> http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/l...copione-e-se-ne-va-anche-da-agora/60388?video
> ...


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.. bè dai almeno è coerente!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.. bè dai almeno è coerente!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Come no ... e' DOC :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## minnie (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma allora avete finalmente capito chi cazzo avete sostenuto per 16 anni di merda?
> 
> Io vi ritengo corresponsabili e complici...


... non ho mai votato Berlusca e mai lo farò.  
Non lo stimo e penso che comunque un uomo con figli e nipoti debba cercare di mantenere le proprie pulsioni. 
Un uomo pubblico tanto di più.
Penso che le ragazze e giovani gli piacciano, come a tanti altri uomini della sua età, ma ripeto: nel suo ruolo dovrebbe soffocare le sue pulsioni.
Però... 
come posso pensare che sia possibile che un essere umano riesca a fare quello che quella di ieri ha raccontato?
Cioè: sette volte in una sera e a distanza di cinque minuti una dall'altra?
Onestamente neppure un sedicenne con l'ormone a mille ci riuscirebbe, su.... Immaginati uno di 74 anni! E la chimica aiuta con l'erezione, non con l'eia, o sbaglio ?
Insomma, giustissimo il condannare il fatto che lui per via della sua posizione aiuti le sue amichette, giustissimo il condannare il fatto che siano più giovani di sua nipote....
Personalmente trovo anche poco bello l'idea delle festine con più partecipanti (ma onestamente a volte ho letto anche qui cose peggiore)
Giustissimo condannare il fatto che un uomo che rappresenta l'Italia presti il fianco a queste accuse....
Ma se poi si spara troppo grosso e sono "tecnicamente" cose ai limiti dell'impossibile, si passa dalla ragione al torto al ridicolo... no?
Se invece ci riesce... santo cielo: allora è davvero un super uomo!
(ricordo a tutti che io B non lo sopporto!!! solo che quando sento certe cose mi sento presa per il cuculo da chi accusa altri di prenderti per il cuculo...)


----------



## Sad (21 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> premesso che pare che a questi festini partecipassero anche alcuni gay
> 
> questa affermazione smentisce quella precedente
> 
> ...



POSSO QUOTARE??????????? :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:

AH CHE SODDISFAZIONE! Grazie Amoremio!!! :forza::forza:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> ... non ho mai votato Berlusca e mai lo farò.
> Non lo stimo e penso che comunque un uomo con figli e nipoti debba cercare di mantenere le proprie pulsioni.
> Un uomo pubblico tanto di più.
> Penso che le ragazze e giovani gli piacciano, come a tanti altri uomini della sua età, ma ripeto: nel suo ruolo dovrebbe soffocare le sue pulsioni.
> ...



1)Ha una protesi al posto del cazzo;

2)La mignotta Nadia, ha parlato di rapporti completi?..ripeto completi...

quello con quel coso puo' andare avanti per secoli, almeno fino a che la pompa che ha nello scroto non perde la pressione, sfiata e s'ammoscia...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

La D'Addario racconto' che la sfascio'...


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> 1)Ha una protesi al posto del cazzo;
> 
> 2)La mignotta Nadia, ha parlato di rapporti completi?..ripeto completi...
> 
> ...


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Un vaffanculo anche da me........ di cuore proprio!


Sei propria una signora,educata,di classe,di alto livello,:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sei propria una signora,educata,di classe,di alto livello,:mexican::mexican:


E' stata briffata in anticipo dalla tua prossima Santa Minetti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> ... non ho mai votato Berlusca e mai lo farò.
> Non lo stimo e penso che comunque un uomo con figli e nipoti debba cercare di mantenere le proprie pulsioni.
> Un uomo pubblico tanto di più.
> Penso che le ragazze e giovani gli piacciano, come a tanti altri uomini della sua età, ma ripeto: nel suo ruolo dovrebbe soffocare le sue pulsioni.
> ...


Bravissima Minnie, bel post:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sei propria una signora,educata,di classe,di alto livello,:mexican::mexican:


Tranquillo lei è una tovarisha...capisci?
Ma le piace tanto il sesso eh? Quindi...compagno....
RESISTENZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA:carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sei propria una signora,educata,di classe,di alto livello,:mexican::mexican:



tu invece sei un omofobico di merda e mi disgusta quello che scrivi a prescindere dal fatto che tu sia berlusconiano o meno


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tranquillo lei è una tovarisha...capisci?
> Ma le piace tanto il sesso eh? Quindi...compagno....
> RESISTENZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA:carneval:


Almeno la tovarisha non difetta in coerenza...:mrgreen:

te che fai , te confessi ad ogni vaccata cosi' ritorni intonso o fai un cumulativo ogni tot?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

*Frescafresca*

*I legali: Berlusconi non va dai pm
 Bossi: "Si riposi, ci pensiamo noi"*
 

:mrgreen:
​


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *I legali: Berlusconi non va dai pm
> Bossi: "Si riposi, ci pensiamo noi"*
> 
> 
> ...


Oggi.... 25 luglio 1943...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

piazzale Loreto sempre piu' vicino...cominciate a leva' le macchine...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> ... non ho mai votato Berlusca e mai lo farò.
> Non lo stimo e penso che comunque un uomo con figli e nipoti debba cercare di mantenere le proprie pulsioni.
> Un uomo pubblico tanto di più.
> Penso che le ragazze e giovani gli piacciano, come a tanti altri uomini della sua età, ma ripeto: nel suo ruolo dovrebbe soffocare le sue pulsioni.
> ...


Ma no Minnie.per l'amor di Dio cosa dici???Certe cose qui'non si possono dire....
Sei immensa,brava:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Oggi.... 25 luglio 1943...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ec4vPz3JM1A



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5D8hxE9xFw



:mrgreen:​


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

*25 luglio - 8 settembre 1943: i "quarantacinque giorni" del governo Badoglio*

http://www.archividellaresistenza.it/cms/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=61&Itemid=89


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Questo e' gia' archiviato...


----------



## lothar57 (21 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sei davvero disgustoso


Anche tu gentile!!Scusa io ho solo detto la verita'e con termini educati,non e'forse vero?
Io non ero li',ma e'quello che hanno scritto i giornali,e tu te la prendi con me????


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2011)

dimenticavo la cosa più comica,berlusconi che al telefono con le squinzie  si presenta :
_sono il sogno degli italiani..._
:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> dimenticavo la cosa più comica,berlusconi che al telefono con le squinzie  si presenta :
> _sono il *sogno* degli italiani..._
> :rotfl:



Voleva dire incubo :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

*Finalmente la verità inconfutabile sulla relazione stabile del nostro presidente.*
*   L'amore trionfa sempre sull'invidia e sull'odio.*
*   Popolo di invidiosi!*​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFsP3sPDLNI


*...Date retta alla Sora Cesira *​ 


http://lasoracesira.blogspot.com/


​


----------



## passante (21 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Anche tu gentile!!Scusa io ho solo detto la verita'e con termini educati,non e'forse vero?
> Io non ero li',ma e'quello che hanno scritto i giornali,e tu te la prendi con me????


 
vedo che non cogli il punto, il punto di Quintina. quindi probabilmente nemmeno il mio.

non me ne frega niente delle tue opinioni su B.

il punto è che dividi gli esseri umani in *chi lo prende e chi lo dà.*
il punto è che scrivi sempre *meglio gli uni che gli altri.*

questo si chiama omofobia. ok? poi puoi avere gli amici gay che ti pare, a me che mi frega, ma le tue parole esprimono *disprezzo* per un certo gruppo di *persone. *

non sei nè il primo nè l'ultimo, anzi siete in parecchi. ma è un problema tuo, non mio. però ti invito a non esprimerti in questi modi. grazie.


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

*Ad Arcore anche prostitute. Ecco le carte*







​


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> vedo che non cogli il punto, il punto di Quintina. quindi probabilmente nemmeno il mio.
> 
> non me ne frega niente delle tue opinioni su B.
> 
> ...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex6QEhRSwcg


:bacio:​


----------



## Sterminator (21 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Ad Arcore anche prostitute. Ecco le carte*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mari' il carteggio e' di 1500 pagine e quelle 390 sono solo per essere autorizzati alla perquisizione dell'ufficio di Spinelli...

ora vogliamo considerare cosi' coglioni i magistrati di Milano che non sapessero gia' da prima, che nel frattempo i merdosi avrebbero fatto sparire le prove?...:mrgreen:

La ciccia sta nelle altre 1000 pagine.....

nei computers...foto...video...

lo stanno rosolando a fuoco lento...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mari' il carteggio e' di 1500 pagine e quelle 390 sono solo per essere autorizzati alla perquisizione dell'ufficio di Spinelli...
> 
> ora vogliamo considerare cosi' coglioni i magistrati di Milano che non sapessero che nel frattempo avrebbero fatto sparire le prove?
> 
> ...



DIOMIO  ... mi sa che lavorero' per molto tempo a pubblicarle :mrgreen: 





*ADMIN, mi devi pagare  il lavoro e' troppo pesante solo per me* :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2011)

credo che a berlusconi, e non solo a lui...diciamo a tutti quelli che hanno un'idea similare della donna...
piacerebbe molto il nuovo calendario di
oliviero toscani
buona visione
http://donna.tuttogratis.it/moda/fo...i-foto-shock-per-il-calendario-2011_5525.html


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2011)

Io ricordo ancora la lettera/dichiarazione di Veronica 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1f5GH5dzn8
​


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2011)

però la macrì , onestamente , mi aveva lasciata perplessa ...e a quanto pare le sue erano effettivamente balle (almeno parziali).
era evidente la sua smania di protagonismo


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> però la macrì , onestamente , mi aveva lasciata perplessa ...e a quanto pare le sue erano effettivamente balle (almeno parziali).
> era evidente la sua smania di protagonismo


La casta Macri' ha sollazzato anche il gigante Brunetta per 300 neuro a botta....piccola prestazione, piccolo prezzo...:mrgreen:

lui ha sempre negato perfino di conoscerla, pero' e' stato sputtanato da Taormina, al quale ce la portava lui stesso per farla assistere in una causa di affidamento del figlio e se ne raccomandava caldamente...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque la Macri' e' solo una in mezzo alla folla di mignotte....

ricordati che nelle intercettazioni Fede dice di aver dato ad  una, 10000 euro per comprare delle foto delle orge di H-Ar(d)core....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La casta Macri' ha sollazzato anche il gigante Brunetta per 300 neuro a botta....piccola prestazione, piccolo prezzo...:mrgreen:
> 
> lui ha sempre negato perfino di conoscerla, pero' e' stato sputtanato da Taormina, al quale ce la portava lui stesso per farla assistere in una causa di affidamento del figlio e se ne raccomandava caldamente...
> 
> ...


 certo.quello che voglio dire, però,
è che portare una testimonianza farlocca come la sua rovina la qualità della puntata e crea presupposti al premier per lamentarsi


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo.quello che voglio dire, però,
> è che portare una testimonianza farlocca come la sua rovina la qualità della puntata e crea presupposti al premier per lamentarsi


come avvocheto sei scarsina....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

t'attacchi al mancato riscontro nella cella di Hardcore con anche il cellulare di Rubacazzi?....e se ce l'aveva spento o non ce l'aveva proprio?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

c'e' ben altro ti ripeto oltre la Nadia...

un'intramuscolo inchiodante....

_Nicole Minetti: M aperché non glielo dici Emilio!!
Emilio Fede: Ma come fai? Lo amareggi?
Nicole Minetti: Madonna!
Emilio Fede E' inutile! E' inutile! E' inutile!... Se no bisogna trovare il modo e il
momento no è che, non è il caso in questo momento! Ma guarda, ma io so le cose vere,
oh!
Nicole Minetti: Mh! Madonna mia!
Emilio Fede: Io non ti dirò, non ti dirò chi... ma
Nicole Minetti: Si
Emilio Fede: ... *una di quelle che circolavano, io l'altro ieri gli ho dato di tasca mia,
senza farlo risultare a lui diecimila euro! Va bene? Pe.. pe.. perché aveva delle
fotografie scattate col telefonino, aveva bisogno di soldi, va., dico va beh te li do io!
Diecimila*
Nicole Minetti: No! Stai scherzando?
Emilio Fede: E cer.. si!!
Nicole Minetti: Ma di quelle che c'erano ieri sera?
Emilio Fede: No! No., no, di quelle che c'erano ieri sera... comunque, capito? Io faccio
questo, ecco! (prende fiato) *Però ti posso dire, so... siccome io poi so tutto, perché
anchep.. qualcuna che viene con me., va bene?*
Nicole Minetti: Si
Emilio Fede: E che poi è del giro., e che sa quello, sa la parte delle confidenze delle
altre, cioè, capisci?
Nicole Minetti: Certo!
Emilio Fede: Eh! Quindi voglio dire., e. sai bisogna bene, bene, bene stare attenti,
perché tutti noi possiamo avere dei favori da lui
Nicole Minetti: Certo!
Emilio Fede:... ma nessuno di quelli che penso top.., compreso te o Barbi
Nicole Minetti: Certo
_


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *come avvocheto sei scarsina....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*
> 
> t'attacchi al mancato riscontro nella cella di Hardcore con anche il cellulare di Rubacazzi?....e se ce l'aveva spento o non ce l'aveva proprio?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


con te è bello parlare perché inizi sempre con tanti complimenti:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> con te è bello parlare perché inizi sempre con tanti complimenti:rotfl:


E' utilita' pedagogica...

ti sprono a migliorarti...come avvocheto delle cause perse......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' utilita' pedagogica...
> 
> ti sprono a migliorarti...come avvocheto delle cause perse......
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 ben gentile, signor sterminatorelandesina:


----------



## minnie (25 Gennaio 2011)

*Posto questo articolo, scritto da esimi rappresentanti di sinistra. Lo posto perchè non credo agli estremismi da parte di nessuno, neppure quando chi estremizza è dalla parte della ragione. Non giustifico e non apprezzo Berlu come ho già detto. Ma non vorrei vedere una "caccia alle streghe" alla rovescia... Rispetto l'opinione di tutti, non sono di destra e non sono di sinistra e non sono neppure di centro: penso di appartenere alla categoria dei disillusi. Lo premetto perchè chi è fanatico di una ideologia vede l'opinione diversa o solo meno enfatizzata dalla sua come "il nemico da combattere o meglio da uccidere". Penso che il bello dell'essere umano sia la capacità di pensare con la propria testa, ascoltare tutte le opinioni e poi farsene una propria, non quella che uno schieramento o un altro vogliono trapanarmi in testa..... Quindi è con piacere che leggo che anche a sinistra, dove ultimamente mi sembrano un pò cacciatori di streghe, qualcuno inviti alla moderazione. Ora crocifiggetemi, prego...*



*Rubygate, cari compagni fermiamoci*






 

Autore: *gli Altri Online*
Pubblicato: *24 gen 2011*
Commenti: *10*


Care compagne e cari compagni, per carità, per il nostro bene, fermatevi.
Il nostro avvenire, la libertà, i nostri diritti e quelli delle persone colpite dalla crisi e dall’ingiustizia sociale, non possono essere affidati alla legge e alla violenza dello Stato. Ai tribunali. Alla repressione. In passato ci è capitato, qualche volta, di pensarlo. Poi abbiamo capito che sbagliavamo.
Non possiamo sperare nel carcere, nell’arresto dell’avversario più detestato, nei sistemi di intercettazione a tappeto, nella logica dei corpi separati e persino nell’intervento del Vaticano per ottenere ciò che non abbiamo ottenuto con il consenso.
Nel giustizialismo non c’è meno oscurità che nel comportamento arrogante della politica di potere.
Rischiamo di trasformare il popolo della sinistra, dei democratici, in _tricoteuses_ compiacute e senza idee, che se ne stanno lì davanti alla ghigliottina e assistono al Terrore rivoluzionario mediatico e alle controffensive della Vandea. Oppure in castigatori moralisti dei comportamenti privati e sessuali di chicchessia, fino ad invocare l’ingerenza della Chiesa sulla politica, e a scagliarci contro le donne poco castigate, contro i libertini, contro gli eccessi sessuali, o contro il peccato.
Certo, cari compagni, nel nostro passato abbiamo qualcosa che non va. Vi ricordate quando pensavamo che la “celere” e le leggi speciali e le carceri e le proibizioni fossero il modo giusto per risolvere  il disagio sociale o la ribellione dei giovani? E mettere in salvo la linea del partito? Vogliamo liberarci di quel passato, oppure vogliamo riprodurlo tale e quale, ma senza avere più il partito, né la linea, e senza esserci accorti di quanto sono cambiate le cose?
Che vuol dire per noi essere di sinistra? Più o meno significa questo: indicare una missione e obbiettivi per la crescita dell’equità, della giustizia, della libertà. Giusto? Ma qualcuno ci dice: “D’accordo,  avete ragione, ma per ora c’è una emergenza più grande della giustizia sociale o della libertà. Questa emergenza è la lotta contro la corruzione e contro il malcostume”.
Giusto, la corruzione va perseguita. Ma non è l’emergenza delle emergenze. E la corruzione va perseguita, ma non, come fu nel ’92-’94, decapitando una classe politica, o esercitando la pressione della carcerazione preventiva, a volte abusiva. E’ troppo lunga la lista di errori, di vittime, di interferenze nella vita politica dovute a processi mediatici o sbagliati. Dobbiamo difendere il sistema dei diritti dell’imputato la cui salvaguardia risale a prima della stessa Rivoluzione francese. E la corruzione va combattuta sì con le indagini, ma soprattutto con l’efficienza e la trasparenza delle funzioni pubbliche, come dicono i rapporti dell’Ocse sull’argomento: perchè una società in cui lo Stato non funziona finisce per avere bisogno di corrotti o servi per funzionare.
L’esercizio della giustizia deve essere efficace, ma esemplare nel rispetto delle regole e nella sobrietà dei comportamenti, più di quanto non spetti agli imputati. Il braccio della legge deve esercitarsi senza ossessioni di protagonismo. I poteri di indagine non devono ridurre i cittadini, testimoni o sospettati, a numeri di telefono intercettabili e a condannati molto prima del giudizio, né a quei poteri debbono sommarsi considerazioni moralistiche, né va utilizzato in modo devastante il circuito mediatico come prima ed ultima sede  di sentenza.
Non lo credevamo, ma oggi la sinistra rischia una involuzione autoritaria, rischia di abituarsi a pratiche liberticide.
E per di più questa involuzione si realizza circondata da una sorta di consenso totalitario, che si somma alla paura del dissenso per meschine finalità politiche o elettorali. E’ una doppiezza che abbiamo allontanato da tempo, e che non renderà più credibili i propositi di riscatto sociale, non sanerà le divisioni, ma renderà la società meno libera e più ingiusta.
Cari compagni, evitiamo di trasformare la sinistra in una nuova destra, pulita e reazionaria, bigotta e illiberale, antifemminsita, moderata e populista. Siamo ancora in tempo. L’Italia ha bisogno della sinistra. Non ha bisogno di manette né di intellettuali o di politici che giocano a fare gli sbirri.

*Piero Sansonetti
Fabrizio Rondolino
Ottaviano Del Turco
Claudio Velardi
Massimo Micucci
Enza Bruno Bossio*


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> *Posto questo articolo, scritto da esimi rappresentanti di sinistra. Lo posto perchè non credo agli estremismi da parte di nessuno, neppure quando chi estremizza è dalla parte della ragione. Non giustifico e non apprezzo Berlu come ho già detto. Ma non vorrei vedere una "caccia alle streghe" alla rovescia... Rispetto l'opinione di tutti, non sono di destra e non sono di sinistra e non sono neppure di centro: penso di appartenere alla categoria dei disillusi. Lo premetto perchè chi è fanatico di una ideologia vede l'opinione diversa o solo meno enfatizzata dalla sua come "il nemico da combattere o meglio da uccidere". Penso che il bello dell'essere umano sia la capacità di pensare con la propria testa, ascoltare tutte le opinioni e poi farsene una propria, non quella che uno schieramento o un altro vogliono trapanarmi in testa..... Quindi è con piacere che leggo che anche a sinistra, dove ultimamente mi sembrano un pò cacciatori di streghe, qualcuno inviti alla moderazione. Ora crocifiggetemi, prego...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


esimi rappresentanti della sinistra....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

l'altro giorno ne aveva accennato Lothar....

quei falliti e venduti manco se stessi rappresentano piu', figurati il popolo della sinistra...

ma sai chi sono?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2011)

Mah...

Ieri quasi vergognoso mi chiedevo...come si metterebbe per me e per lei...
Se fossero intercettate le telefonate con la contessa...mah...
Il telefono...uno parla e tutti ascoltano...
Ma in che mondo viviamo?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> 
> Ieri quasi vergognoso mi chiedevo...come si metterebbe per me e per lei...
> Se fossero intercettate le telefonate con la contessa...mah...
> ...


vai tranquillo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2011)

Stermi'  ma per caso in Egitto hanno saputo che la nipote Mubarak fa la zoccola in Italia  insomma tutto sto casico e' per sua nipote?  :mrgreen: :rotfl:

*Scoppia rivolta anti Mubarak video*
* Guerriglia al Cairo, morto agente*

*E la protesta si moltiplica sul web*​


----------



## Amoremio (25 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vai tranquillo...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Tu ridi eh? ... eppure dici che non lo leggi  :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu ridi eh? ... eppure dici che non lo leggi  :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


se lo quotano, lo leggo
non mi applico al punto di saltarlo pur se quotato

forse non lo ritengo abbastanza importante da far attenzione a saltarlo nei quote?
probabile


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se lo quotano, lo leggo
> non mi applico al punto di saltarlo pur se quotato
> 
> forse non lo ritengo abbastanza importante da far attenzione a saltarlo nei quote?
> probabile



EH, come ti capisco  ci tocca leggere tante stronzate qua dentro  stronzata piu, stronzata meno ... che pazienza   che ci vuole :mrgreen: specialmente io che leggo tutto :rotfl: .


----------



## Mari' (26 Gennaio 2011)

*Rai, Masi: “Pubblico in studio scelto dal direttore di rete e non dai conduttori dei talk”

* *Il direttore generale della televisione di Stato ordina il blitz. Pronta la replica di Santoro: "Non se ne parla. Ad Annozero voglio una platea di trentenni"*







Avolte le coincidenze sono poco, anzi per niente, misteriose. Nemmeno una settimana fa, in Consiglio dei ministri, *Silvio Berlusconi *ha criticato ferocemente Annozero: “Orribile”. E ieri *Mauro Masi* ha scritto, firmato e inviato l’ennesima circolare per obbligare i conduttori, ovviamente *Michele Santoro*, ad accettare le claque che i politici di destra arruolano per l’occasione. E chi disobbedisce? Non va in onda.

Masi esaudisce (anche) un desiderio di *Daniela Santanchè *che giovedì scorso, prima di abbandonare contrita Annozero, aveva raggiunto lo studio con una sessantina di accompagnatori personali, nient’altro che una claque per fare un po’ di rumore (e confusione) durante il dibattito. Santoro li ha lasciati all’ingresso, ma ora il direttore generale Rai impone di far gestire il pubblico ai “direttori di rete e testata e non ai conduttori o autori dei programmi”. Significa che il giornalista perde un suo diritto editoriale e quando invita un politico, a sua insaputa, l’azienda e l’ospite convocano un tifo organizzato.

Per la *Rai* è soltanto un ordine – mica un consiglio – per la “presenza del pubblico attivo all’interno di programmi di approfondimento informativo”. Molte trasmissioni del servizio pubblico hanno accolto senza protestare, Santoro ha rispedito al mittente: “Scelgo il pubblico da trent’anni”.

Un dirigente di Raidue pronostica le conseguenze di uno scontro tra Masi e Santoro: “Così non va in onda”. Il direttore generale ha calato le sue carte per frenare *Annozero* o addomesticare le trasmissioni sgradite. Il colpo grosso è pronto per le elezioni anticipate: una norma sulla par condicio confezionata su misura in* commissione di Vigilanza*, tale e quale al bavaglio che sospese per cinque settimane l’informazione durante la regionali 2010. Nell’attesa, ecco la claque. Che serve a interrompere le discussioni, a innervosire il giornalista, a modificare le scalette. *Avanti la rissa, così sarà più facile chiudere le trasmissioni*. Oppure è difficile spiegare perché Masi, in pochi mesi, abbia firmato tre note ufficiali e sia intervenuto a distanza ravvicinata dalle fughe del sottosegretario Santanchè (da Santoro e poi da *Andrea Vianello*, Agorà). L’operazione è politica e televisiva, insieme: la Rai limita la libertà dei conduttori e concede un bel po’ di poltrone in studio ai politici e i partiti, nel caso specifico il Pdl, offre a Santoro il provocatore *Vittorio Sbarbi* – prossimo al debutto su Raiuno – al posto dei vari *Niccolò Ghedini*.

Non c’è più spazio per legulei precisi e inappuntabili, occorrono kamikaze pronti a urlare e insultare (o disertare) pur di proteggere il Capo. La circolare di Masi è a breve scadenza, per ora alimenta l’infinita lotta tra la Rai e Santoro, mette a rischio l’indipendenza dei giornalisti, ma nel tempo sarà sostituta da un documento che proviene sempre dalla Vigilanza e che rischia di mutilare l’informazione del servizio pubblico.

Il capogruppo Alessio Butti (Pdl), la settimana scorsa, ha presentato una bozza per l’atto di indirizzo sul pluralismo che la Commissione parlamentare, una volta approvata, invierà al Consiglio di amministrazione di viale Mazzini che, a maggioranza Pdl e Lega, avrà tutto il suo interesse a farla propria. *La bozza Butti* prevede che se una trasmissione parla di Ruby il lunedì – e il lunedì c’è Porta a Porta – per otto giorni nessun programma potrà trattare l’argomento. Il Pdl ha pensato di saldare i conti con editorialisti e giornalisti non allineati: doppio conduttore e doppio giornalista. Il senatore Butti precisa che la bozza non è soltanto sua, ma espressione della maggioranza in Vigilanza: una maggioranza che con 21 voti a favore e 19 contro ha via libera. La bozza è in discussione, oggi c’è un’altra seduta: “Entro la settimana prossima – aggiunge Butti – voteremo”.

_*Dal Fatto Quotidiano del 26 gennaio 2010


*_Carlo Tecce
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2011/01/26/avolte-le-coincidenze-sono-poco-anzi-per/88358/




*Vincere!*
*in onda giovedì 27 gennaio*

Sul caso Ruby Berlusconi sceglie la linea dura e va all’attacco di magistrati e giornalisti. Intanto, le carte della Procura di Milano sono al vaglio della Giunta per le autorizzazioni a procedere, che si spacca: il Pdl parla di fumus persecutionis, l’opposizione insorge e chiede a Berlusconi di fare un passo indietro. Siamo allo scontro finale? 

Ospiti di Michele Santoro la Presidente del Partito Democratico *Rosy Bindi*, il coordinatore del PdL *Fabrizio Cicchitto*, il direttore di Libero *Maurizio Belpietro* e il Presidente di RCS Libri *Paolo Mieli*.



Voi dite che la puntata andra' in onda?


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2011)

E' appena iniziata!

:carneval:​


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' appena iniziata!​
> 
> :carneval:​


 e con fulmini e saette


----------



## Sterminator (27 Gennaio 2011)

MASI SEI UNA MERDA E LADRO!!!!....

RISARCISCI I 700.000 NEURO ALL'ITALIA...

ed una coppa de sciampagne a Mine' oseno' s'offende...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e con fulmini e saette



E come ben dice Di Pietro  "E' golpe":

http://www.repubblica.it/politica/2011/01/27/news/ruby_bersani-11717192/?ref=HREA-1


Chissa' se si andra' fino alla fine della trasmissione. ​


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> MASI SEI UNA MERDA E LADRO!!!!....
> 
> RISARCISCI I 700.000 NEURO ALL'ITALIA...
> 
> ...


senza urlare nelle nobili orecchie, grazie:sonno:


santoro ha avuto subito la benedizione della rete:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> senza urlare nelle nobili orecchie, grazie:sonno:
> 
> 
> santoro ha avuto subito la benedizione della rete:mrgreen:


Roma da Milan le' luntan'...

scansate...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Gennaio 2011)

maronn BelPeto che invoca l'Aventino...

staminchia...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Roma da Milan le' luntan'...
> 
> *scansate...*
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
che modi:racchia:


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2011)

*Santoro: “Il 13 febbraio manifestazione davanti al tribunale di Milano” 
*28 gennaio 2011


“Michele Santoro, Barbara Spinelli e Marco Travaglio hanno deciso di lanciare un appello. Il 13 febbraio senza bandiera e simboli dei partiti saremo davanti al tribunale di Milano per manifestare in difesa del lavoro della magistratura e dei valori di indipendenza e autonomia che sono fondanti nella nostra Costituzione”. Lo ha annunciato Michele Santoro nel corso della conferenza stampa convocata alla Fnsi dopo le polemiche seguite alla puntata di ieri sera di Annozero, che si è aperta con uno scontro in diretta tra il conduttore e il direttore generale della Rai, Mauro Masi. “Si tratta di un appello – ha spiegato il giornalista – per sottolineare il livello di emergenza raggiunto in questo paese dall’informazione e da tutti i poteri che dovrebbero essere autonomi dal Potere politito. Noi vogliamo solo fare i giornalisti, come i magistrati di Milano credo che vogliano fare solo i magistrati”.

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...tazione-davanti-al-tribunale-di-milano/88986/


:up:​


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2011)

*''Vogliamo continuare a fare i giornalisti''*
28 gennaio 2011

Il giorno dopo la telefonata del direttore generale della Rai Masi ad _Annozero_, la conferenza stampa di Michele Santoro. Che convoca anche per il 13 febbraio un presidio di solidarietà con i magistrati di Milano

http://tv.repubblica.it/dossier/cas...o-continuare-a-fare-i-giornalisti/60875?video


.​


----------



## Sterminator (28 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *''Vogliamo continuare a fare i giornalisti''*
> 28 gennaio 2011
> 
> Il giorno dopo la telefonata del direttore generale della Rai Masi ad _Annozero_, la conferenza stampa di Michele Santoro. Che convoca anche per il 13 febbraio un presidio di solidarietà con i magistrati di Milano
> ...


Mi sa che i mignottoni del Pdl davanti al tribunale di Milano non si faranno vedere piu'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

so' coerenti col capo....:mrgreen:

che altra figuremmerd'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2011)

*Santoro: “In piazza il 13 febbraio a Milano per la magistratura”*

Il giornalista in una conferenza stampa annuncia una manifestazione davanti al tribunale di Milano per il giorno 13 febbraio. “E’ un appello che lanciamo insieme a *Barbara Spinelli e Marco Travaglio* – dice il giornalista – saremo lì senza bandiere e simboli di partito per difendere l’indipendenza dei magistrati e la libertà d’espressione ed in difesa dei valori della C*ostituzione*“.
Riprese di *David Perluigi,* montaggio *Paolo Dimalio

* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEtqM_4B8e0 


​


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2011)

*Oramai Masi e' lo zimbello di tutti :mrgreen: ieri sera a Parla con me:*




http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/guzzanti-masi-la-telefonata-a-parla-con-me/60910?video



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2011)

*Il re nudo*

*in onda giovedì 3 febbraio*​ 

Giornata cruciale quella di giovedì per la tenuta del Governo Berlusconi, indebolito dagli scandali e dalle tensioni interne.
La Camera è chiamata a decidere sulla richiesta di perquisizione, avanzata dalla procura di Milano, nei confronti del ragioniere di Silvio Berlusconi in relazione al caso Ruby. Intanto, la Commissione bicamerale sul federalismo è al voto decisivo sulla riforma, cavallo di battaglia della Lega. Per Berlusconi i numeri ci sono ma il ministro dell'Interno Roberto Maroni avverte:''Se giovedì il federalismo non passa andiamo tutti a casa".
Ci sono ancora le condizioni per governare? O la soluzione migliore per il Paese è tornare alle urne?

Ospiti di Michele Santoro il leader dell’Italia dei Valori *Antonio Di Pietro*, il viceministro alle Infrastrutture *Roberto Castelli*, l’On. *Annamaria Bernini* del Popolo della Libertà e l’On. *Italo Bocchino* di Futuro e Libertà


http://www.rai.it/dl/portali/site/puntata/ContentItem-8eeb191c-5128-4521-ad0b-495d17683cbd.html

:mrgreen:​


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

*Resistere!*

*in onda giovedì 17 febbraio*
​ 
Ospiti di Michele Santoro: *Gad Lerner*, l’eurodeputata del Pd *Debora Serracchiani*, l’attrice *Ambra Angiolini*, il segretario de La Destra *Francesco Storace* e la deputata del Pdl *Beatrice Lorenzin*


http://www.rai.it/dl/portali/site/p...b-4aad-4045-8dcd-f0e9ec35349e.html?refresh_ce

:mrgreen:​


----------



## Minerva (17 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Resistere!*​
> 
> *in onda giovedì 17 febbraio*​
> 
> ...


 ambra partecipa giusto per rispondere caso mai telefonasse masi : non è la rai

ma quanto son sciocchina oggi?


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ambra* partecipa giusto per rispondere caso mai telefonasse masi : non è la rai
> 
> ma quanto son sciocchina oggi?


Mah, non so a che titolo, vedremo ... confesso che la ragazzetta ormai donna non mi e' mai stata tanto simpatica :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ambra partecipa giusto per rispondere caso mai telefonasse masi : non è la rai
> 
> ma quanto son sciocchina oggi?


Forse l'hanno infilata per sdoganare tutte le mignotte senza arte ne' parte, visto che all'inizio era telecomandata da quel purcel di Boncompagni...

pero' e' sopravvissuta e progredito non in cariche istituzionali....

e' quello lo schifo che deve finire, soprattutto...


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ambra partecipa giusto per rispondere caso mai telefonasse masi : non è la rai
> 
> ma quanto son sciocchina oggi?


:confuso:
un tot


... direi ...
più o meno
 :kungfu:


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Forse l'hanno infilata per sdoganare tutte le mignotte senza arte ne' parte, visto che all'inizio era telecomandata da quel purcel di Boncompagni...
> 
> pero' e' sopravvissuta e progredito non in cariche istituzionali....
> 
> *e' quello lo schifo che deve finire*, soprattutto...


te l'appoggio


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> te l'appoggio


 perversa!!!







































:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> perversa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non si trattava di un appoggio spe*cul*ativo :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non si trattava di un appoggio spe*cul*ativo :carneval:


... a buon rendere :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :confuso:
> un tot
> 
> 
> ...


 fan tutti così quando non ci stai:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> te l'appoggio


con beneficio d'inventario....

e' una terza o una quarta?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> con beneficio d'inventario....
> 
> e' una terza o una quarta?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:calcio:

a furia di parlare col conte e con lothar di silviuzzo
stai assumendo alcune inquietanti sfumature rosa porcello :mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :calcio:
> 
> a furia di parlare col conte e con lothar di silviuzzo
> stai assumendo alcune inquietanti sfumature rosa porcello :mexican:


Ahia....

ci vuole un esorcista...AAAAAAAAAAMORTHaccitua!!!!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ahia....
> 
> ci vuole un esorcista...AAAAAAAAAAMORTHaccitua!!!!
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


:saggio:

vedi?
già il fatto che tu te ne renda conto è un segno che il contagio non è ancora irreversibile :up:
non hai ancora assunto la classica sfumatura peerlacea :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :saggio:
> 
> vedi?
> già il fatto che tu te ne renda conto è un segno che il contagio non è ancora irreversibile :up:
> non hai ancora assunto la classica sfumatura peerlacea :carneval:


Sempre all'inglese, neh?

eccerto...se capisce...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sempre all'inglese, neh?
> 
> eccerto...se capisce...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:up: :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2011)

*Non disturbare*

*In onda giovedì 24 febbraio*​ 
Dall’Egitto alla Tunisia alla Libia, la rivolta contro i regimi infiamma il Nord Africa e potrebbe cambiare gli equilibri internazionali. “C’è il rischio di un esodo biblico verso le nostre coste” avverte il Ministro degli Esteri Franco Frattini. La Lega chiede una strategia europea per far fronte all’emergenza immigrati. Quali saranno le conseguenze per l’Europa e per l’Italia?
Come sta affrontando il governo italiano questa crisi internazionale senza precedenti nell’area mediterranea? E l’efficacia della sua azione è condizionata dalle tensioni interne e dall’impatto politico e giudiziario del caso Ruby?

Ospiti di Michele Santoro: il Ministro della Difesa *Ignazio La Russa*, il leader dell’Udc *Pierferdinando Casini*, i giornalisti *Ilaria D’Amico* e *Federico Rampini*, il politologo *Edward Luttwak*




Mi raccomando 


:mrgreen: :rotfl:​


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Non disturbare*
> 
> *In onda giovedì 24 febbraio*​
> Dall’Egitto alla Tunisia alla Libia, la rivolta contro i regimi infiamma il Nord Africa e potrebbe cambiare gli equilibri internazionali. “C’è il rischio di un esodo biblico verso le nostre coste” avverte il Ministro degli Esteri Franco Frattini. La Lega chiede una strategia europea per far fronte all’emergenza immigrati. Quali saranno le conseguenze per l’Europa e per l’Italia?
> ...


Ancora co' sti Larissa e Luttwak...

e bastaaaaa...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ancora co' sti Larissa e Luttwak...
> 
> e bastaaaaa...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



... dai, Larissa fa ridere :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... dai, Larissa fa ridere :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


Come no...se poi becca senza la scorta quello giusto, hai voja come ride...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Febbraio 2011)

su Lutwak ho solo una cosa da dire:
:bleah:


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Come no...se poi becca senza la scorta quello giusto, hai voja come ride...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:









* 

La vignetta di Giannelli - Dal Corriere della Sera del 24 febbraio 2011 - 


*:mrgreen::rotfl::mrgreen:​


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Come no...se poi becca senza la scorta quello giusto, hai voja come ride...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Noto che non hai retto, sei crollato :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

*Comunque*

*Resto vado via*

*in onda giovedì 3 marzo*​ 

La Libia brucia e migliaia di profughi nordafricani cercano rifugio in Europa. La maggioranza è in grado di affrontare questo possibile “esodo biblico” o è troppo concentrata sulle vicende giudiziarie che riguardano il Presidente del Consiglio?
Per il Partito Democratico, Berlusconi “non ha più la credibilità per governare e sta facendo fare al paese solo passi indietro” .
Ma quali sono le proposte di Bersani per guidare il Paese fuori da questa situazione di stallo? Qual è la sua proposta politica ed economica per sfidare Berlusconi alla guida del Paese?

Ospiti di Michele Santoro il leader del Partito Democratico *Pier Luigi Bersani*, il sindaco di Verona *Flavio Tosi* (Lega Nord) e i giornalisti *Nicola Porro* del Giornale e *Aldo Cazzullo* del Corriere della Sera. 



http://www.rai.it/dl/portali/site/puntata/ContentItem-22fb206c-a372-4859-a3ed-176f287cf6d2.html


:updue:​


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Resto vado via*
> 
> *in onda giovedì 3 marzo*​
> 
> ...


Sempre sia lodato San Toro...per ómnia saecula saeculorum!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2011)

*Stasera*

*Il giorno prima*

*in onda giovedì 17 marzo*

La catastrofe che ha colpito il Giappone, il ritorno di Gheddafi, le  ondate di immigrati che arrivano sulle nostre coste; di fronte a questi  eventi la politica appare ferma e concentrata soprattutto  sulle  questioni della giustizia. Ma si può continuare come prima o è venuto il  momento di trovare soluzioni alternative e originali ai problemi  economici, sociali e culturali che incombono? Cosa occorre fare per  imprimere una svolta?
Ospiti di Michele Santoro: *Massimo D’Alema*, il Governatore della Lombardia *Roberto Formigoni*, il procuratore aggiunto di Palermo *Antonio Ingroia*, il Presidente di RCS Libri *Paolo Mieli 

http://www.annozero.rai.it/dl/portali/site/page/Page-d50a80cb-73ce-4885-830d-c77e45b4885d.html

:mrgreen:
*
​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Marzo 2011)

Ai Giapponesi lo tsunami, a noi lo tsunafi :mrgreen:


----------

